

More Thoughts on Discourse: Let’s Give it Some Time - wishfulcoding
http://1fifty9.com/post/42814597429/more-thoughts-on-discourse-lets-give-it-some-time

======
wishfulcoding
IF this is not the project a newcomer would want to dive into, what is then a
good, modern Rails app you can learn from? It appears most popular Ruby
repositories on GitHub, for example, are tools rather than full web apps that
can be used for learning purposes.

A more specific question would be a reference implementation of client-side
MVC with Rails backend.

